# Any suggestions for a book that'll make me laugh?



## Nickmiles74 (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any recommendations for something humorous? I went out on a limb and bought a few books on my kindle, but so far I haven't found anything worth while. I only have two more books to go before I'm finished with my blind buys, so I'd appreciate any suggestions from my fellow readers on what to try next. I'd like to find something new or different. Thanks!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Powder River by Ralph Cotton, a western filled with great dialog that will make you laugh.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Nick,
I'm going out on a limb and suggesting THE SPELLMANS, a humorous mystery by Lisa Lutz. She's written a series about a dysfunctional family in the private eye business. I love the sarcasm. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Nick,

What are your preferred genres? Here are some random suggestions but I hope I'm not way off on your preferences ...


If you enjoy fantasy, I would suggest any of the Discworld series by Terry Pratchett - very funny series and much of it is stand alone so you can start anywhere.

You could also try anything by Christopher Moore - if you enjoy religious humor, try _Lamb_ or for some Christmas zombies, try _The Stupidest Angel_.

For more travelogue related humor, Bill Bryson can be quite funny - my favorite book of his, _Notes from a Small Island_, isn't on kindle but all of his books are highly entertaining.

If you enjoy dark humor, you could try Chuck Palahniuk - he's the author of _Fight Club_ and a very twisted writer in the best possible sense.

If you're in the mood for some lad lit, you could try Ex-Boyfriend's Handbook - a very entertaining book.

Finally, if you would enjoy some corporate satire, try Company by Max Barry - it's a little pricey, but it's an excellent read.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Catch-22 + Office Space =


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You seriously can't read this and not be happy and content at the end.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

1st of a series. Its hilarious and the movie is coming out the last of this month.



Fannie Flagg's first book. I read this while on a long car trip with my hubby and he kept giving me the strangest looks because I kept laughing outloud. He doesn't read for fun and can't understand how a book can be that funny.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Ann in Arlington beat me to it on _The Princess Bride_. But I'll toss in Dave Barry's _Big Trouble_.

Kindle edition of _Big Trouble_ is way too pricey, I think, but if you want funny _The Princess Bride_ and _Big Trouble_ will do the job nicely.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

It's an oldie, but I recommend _Growing Up _ by Russell Baker. It has a lot of humor in it and I laughed outloud at some of the anecdotes, the one when he enters the Navy in particular.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

*The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy*, and the first two sequels, by Douglas Adams. Funny if you like science fiction, and probably the same if you're not.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

What genre?  For cozy and chick-lit/zany, the spellmans above is good, so is Karen Cantwell.  I also liked several of Janet Evanovich.

For zany fantasy, you might like the Hal Spacejock series.  Also good for some grins is Jim Hines Goblin series (He has a short story antho that is cheap -- it's on sale for 99 cents right now.  I have read it, but can't remember all the stories.  Some were funny, some not so funny.)

I love the Vicky Bliss mysteries by Elizabeth Peters.  Some good zany humor in those.  

But again, give us some genres.  Because if you don't read cozies you won't find them funny anyway...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The early books by P.J. O'Rourke -- _Holidays in Hell_ and suchlike -- were achingly funny, even if you didn't agree with him politically. Later on, I think he started taking himself a bit too seriously.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

O'Rourke's _Parliament of Whores_, his attempt to explain the government, is worth the price of admission just for the chapter in which he figures out how to balance the federal budget. Hard work, and it took him an hour and a half, he says, and then explains how he did it. One of O'Rourke's finest hours.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Funniest book I ever read . . . several times:

Catch-22 by Joseph Heller


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Is Terry Pratchett available on the Kindle?  I love his books.

Patrick McManus is hilarious if you like well-phrased nonfiction (about hunting, in this case).  Robert Asprin is fun if you like adventurous fantasy.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Christopher Moore is really funny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

UnicornEmily said:


> Is Terry Pratchett available on the Kindle? I love his books.
> 
> Patrick McManus is hilarious if you like well-phrased nonfiction (about hunting, in this case). Robert Asprin is fun if you like adventurous fantasy.


yep: Terry Pratchett


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> For more travelogue related humor, Bill Bryson can be quite funny - my favorite book of his, _Notes from a Small Island_, isn't on kindle but all of his books are highly entertaining.


+1 for Bill Bryson. A Walk In The Woods is highly recommended.

http://www.amazon.com/Walk-Woods-Rediscovering-Appalachian-ebook/dp/B000S1LSAM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1326633739&sr=8-1


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been reading a lot of historical fiction lately, a light humorous read is in order! Just ordered samples from princess bride and the spellmans  Thank you.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nickmiles74 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for something humorous? I went out on a limb and bought a few books on my kindle, but so far I haven't found anything worth while. I only have two more books to go before I'm finished with my blind buys, so I'd appreciate any suggestions from my fellow readers on what to try next. I'd like to find something new or different. Thanks!


As far as the "blind buys" issue, if buying from Amazon, you _are_ aware that you can download free samples, right? 

I'll add a third or fourth vote here for Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" books, and throw in "Good Omens" as well, which he co-wrote with Neil Gaiman. If you are not a regular reader of epic fantasies, you might find either _Guards! Guards!_ or _Wyrd Sisters_ to be better entry points into the Discworld than the first book, _The Color of Magic_, as the former two are better overall stories, while the latter is more a pure parody of the genre.)

For sheer light-hearted fun with the benefit of being in the public domain, you can search for the assorted free collections of P.G. Wodehouse, and in particular his "Jeeves" stories.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

When parents text


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> You could also try anything by Christopher Moore - if you enjoy religious humor, try _Lamb_ or for some Christmas zombies, try _The Stupidest Angel_.


^^This^^

_Lamb _was the first Christopher Moore book I read, and I laughed so hard I thought I was going to have slight incontinence issues. That book put him on my Will Always Read list. I don't think I've ever been disappointed by any of his work.


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm currently reading

http://www.amazon.com/Suzannes-Canadian-Motorcycle-Adventure-ebook/dp/B0052NFMY4

just $3.99


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

You might also try John Collier's _Fancies and Goodnights_, a wonderful collection of short stories. Not all of them are funny, but there are some in there (notably "Over Insurance," "Bottle Party," and "Ah, the University") that crack me up every time I read them. If you like the sort of short fiction that Roald Dahl wrote, you'll love Collier.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Not everyone likes Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, but I loved it. Also, if you like mysteries, Janet Evonavich (not sure of spelling) writes the Stephanie Plum series. I've only read one, but there were a couple of scenes that had me laughing out loud.

Linwood Barclay also writes a humorous (at least it is for me) series, one of which is called Bad Guys, which had been laughing. And Steve Brewer's mysteries are funny as well. Boost is really enjoyable.

Hope this helps!


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

For Terry Pratchett, I recommend starting with Small Gods (it's a good, self-contained book). (My favorite Discworld novels are those that deal with The Watch though.)

You can also try Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman.

Other writers who write comedies include Douglas Adams, Tom Holt, Jim C. Hines, maybe even Piers Anthony if you're feeling pun-ny.


----------



## Nickmiles74 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions. I'll be trying several of the books that were recommended. I don't have a set genre and like to try all different sorts of reads. I try to never close myself off to anything until after I've given it a fair chance. I am aware of the samples, lol, which I do use, but I never feel like the samples are enough for me to deem a book unreadable. I have to admit that I also like to find good books and music that aren't popular yet and suggest others try it (it must be an ego thing). I think it makes me feel like some sort of explorer or something. As far as my blind buys, I actually found myself laughing aloud at the very last book I read. I've tried looking up the author, but all I can find is a pro golfer, whom I'm assuming didn't write this book. It appears to be the author's only book and I'm guessing that it's self published. Have any of you ever read Disastrous Dating by Justin Rose. If not, I'd like to suggest trying it out. It's listed as fiction, but it sounded to me like it was based on the guys actual experiences dating. I have had a few bad dates over the years, so I really related to the guys story. I didn't like the way he turned it into a romantic comedy in the end, but I'm guessing he did that to make it more appealing to women readers. Anyway, that's my newest recommendation to anyone willing to listen, and please keep the suggestions coming in (I truly do appreciate your opinions). Thanks again.


----------



## Nickmiles74 (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel I should add that the Disastrous Dating book I suggested did have some rough language here and there and a couple of adult situations just in case anyone is offended by that sort of thing.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

This book made me Laugh. Out. Loud. It is on my Top 10 Favorite Books of All Time. I LOVE it so much I want to marry it!



And I really need to re-read A Princess Bride... I remember it going completely dark and 1980's bitter at the end. Am I remembering the same book? Maybe I need to try it again...


----------



## thwaters (Dec 12, 2011)

Just finished "The Absolutely True Diary of a Part-Time Indian" by Sherman Alexie -- love, love, love.  It's a laugh out loud hilarious quick read (although it does harbor serious undertones that are present for the reader to ponder).  Alexie has a fantastic writing style.  I'm excited to read a few of his other books.  

I also just finished "Crap at my Parent's House" by Joel Dovev.  This was written by a comedian and is more of a "picture book" with captions.  He does such a fantastic job of conveying so much with just a photo and a few words.  I'd love to see him perform live sometime.

Cheers!!


----------



## apbschmitz (Apr 22, 2011)

If you've ever taken the print version of your precious little dreams out in public, this will provoke spasms of horrible laughter. Every awful thing that can happen at a reading or book signing is described in hysterical detail by a variety of writers. No Kindle version, sadly, but worth the trouble of locating a print copy.


----------



## Paul Reid (Nov 18, 2010)

If you enjoy historical fiction and you're looking for a laugh, you'll definitely enjoy the Flashman series by George MacDonald Fraser. These are the 'memoirs' of Harry Flashman, a Victorian soldier, all-round rogue, womaniser, coward and quite possibly the most entertaining character I've ever discovered. Not only are these books incredibly funny, but you'll learn a whole load of real history too. I have the entire series and I've read them all several times. Highly recommended.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

These were laugh out loud funny! This is the first book in the series. Book four is due out in April.


----------



## rubymatthewserotica (Jan 7, 2012)

PJ O'Rourke's "Parliament Of Whores."  Plus with election season, it's more relevant than ever.


----------



## AllisonKraft (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with the Stephanie Plum series and Hitchiker's Guide books. I rarely laugh out loud while reading, but busted out many times with those.

Also, if you like cozy mysteries, the Dead-End Jobs series by Elaine Viets is pretty funny. The first book is Shop Til You Drop:


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

Nickmiles74 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for something humorous?


Yes! Almost anything by Carl Hiaasen. He writes wacky mysteries about Florida, and I sometimes laugh out loud when reading him. Sick Puppy is a great one, but there are a number of others worth trying.

Best,
Anita


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

I could not stop laughing at _Mercury Falls_


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

AnitaBartholomew said:


> Yes! Almost anything by Carl Hiaasen.


Up until January 13 I'd never heard of Carl Hiaasen (he was recently mentioned in a review of another author's book). Now I've seen the name twice in one week.

I may have to check out this guy's books.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Nick:

I love reading funny books too. Recently I posed the same question on Facebook trying to get some suggestions and I think they're tough to find. Three books stand out in my mind that made me laugh in the last six months. They are:

Lethal People by John Locke (I know it's not a comedy but his writing is funny throughout the book, esp. for a male reader)
Driving to BelAir by William G. Jones (funny and adventurous)
Remember Me? by Sophie Kinsella (You'd have to be able to handle ChickLit, but it's funny)

Good luck.
Lia


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Most recent one that made me laugh out loud was True Grit by Charles Portis.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a real shame that Woody Allen's collection of comic stories/essays -- _Without Feathers_ -- isn't available on Kindle. I started reading it years ago and laughed myself nearly sick ... on a crowded commuter train ... pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

NogDog said:


> throw in "Good Omens" as well, which he co-wrote with Neil Gaiman.


Beat me to it. I don't typically seek out humor in novels, but I adore this one.


----------



## Cheryl B. Dale (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think anyone's mentioned Tim Dorsey. He's kind of like Carl Hiaasen but more far out. I love his psychopathic-but-off-his-meds, serial-killer hero Serge who I also believe suffers from ADD. I'm eagerly waiting for Dorsey's new book to come out, I think next month? Anyway, there's some language and gory stuff but the laughs outweigh them.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

This may be too "chick lit" for you but I lol with Maryjanice Davidson's vampire series. Absolutely funny...


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to the previous commenter who suggested "Crap at My Parent's House"--I can hardly wait to read it w/ such a promising title (hope my kids didn't write it). I'd second anything by Sherman Alexie and Carl Hiassen as well.

Whenever I get an opportunity, I give a shout-out to Sue Townsend's Adrian Mole diaries. They are one of the funniest things I've ever read and ever will read, that I know. There wouldn't be many readers in England who wouldn't know about them but in the U.S., they're not that well-known. 

Going way back in time but still just as funny (and possibly some tiny bit of inspiration for Townsend) is The Diary of a Nobody, also British and also completely horribly funny. 

A quirky book that is pretty funny is Thumbsucker, by Walter Kirn. I think it was written in the late 90s. Very well-written w/ off-the-wall characters and situations that are completely hilarious. It was made into a move if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll fifth, sixth, or tenth the Discworld books (even though I've only read one, it was hysterically funny). Must. Get. More.

I'll also second or third Jim Hines' Goblin books, which are from the goblin's point of view. Fun!


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

If you don't fancy fiction try, 'In Trouble Again' by Redmond O'Hanlon.

http://www.amazon.com/Trouble-Again-Journey-Between-Orinoco/dp/0679727140

I wouldn't want to go on holiday with him. 
Jonathan


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Carl Hiiason: yes yes yes! Especially SKINNY DIP.

Bill Bryson: absolutely brilliant and funny as hell.


----------



## JEV (Jan 7, 2012)

If you can find it, you can't beat The Benchley Round-up, short essays by the great Robert Benchley.  And, any of the Bertie and Jeeves books by Wodehouse.  OK, these are all old, but classic.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm halfway through "Holidays In Heck" by PJ O'Rourke and I'm just loving it.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I second the recommendation for The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
Also, Dave Barry (who is a humor columnist for the Miami Herald) has written some funny books.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll add my vote for Terry Pratchett - especially books in the Witch arc and City Watch arc.
I'll also second the Vicky Bliss books by Elizabeth Peters. She has a wicked sense of humor.
My suggestion is the Meg Langslow series by Donna Andrews.  The first book is Murder with Peacocks.  There is also a Kindle version called A Murder Hatched which contains the first two books (Peacocks and Murder with Puffins). I read these when I need a laugh.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> It's a real shame that Woody Allen's collection of comic stories/essays -- _Without Feathers_ -- isn't available on Kindle. I started reading it years ago and laughed myself nearly sick ... on a crowded commuter train ... pretty embarrassing.


I second that. Allen's short stories are hilarious - I even have a half-decayed copy in the car to read when I have to just sit and wait. I think it really requires a high level of intelligence to write good funny books. Terry Pratchett, of course, is my all time favorite, along with some of the classics, like Three Men in a Boat, Jeeves & Wooster series, and Cold Comfort Farm.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I, too, love the Stephanie Plum books by Janet Evanovich, (_One for the Money; Two for the Dough; Three to Get Deadly; Four to Score; High Five; etc._)

I also love the John Corey books by Nelson DeMille. They are detective novels, and include _Plum Island; The Lion's Game; Night Fall; Wild Fire;_ and _The Lion_.

Other laugh-out-loud books include _Anguished English,_ by Richard Lederer, and _When Parents Text: So Much Said...So Little Understood _, by Sophia Frialoi and Lauren Kaelin.

Another funny (yet extremely juvenile) laugh out-loud series is the "Letters from a Nut" series, by Ted Nancy. I haven't read any of these on my Kindle, but I see that _All New Letters from a Nut: Includes Lunatic Email Exchanges [_ is available for Kindles. The author sends crazy letters (in the newest book, email) to companies, and the companies' replies are shown opposite the original letter. I was probably exhausted the night that I read the first book in the "Nut" series, but I sat down at a Hastings Bookstore while my daughters looked around, started reading Nancy's book, and was literally in tears after only a few letters. Someone sitting in the area where I was told her friend that she wanted to read the book that I had. (It was a bit reminiscent of that famous diner scene in _When Harry Met Sally_, sans the fake orgasm.  ) The new Kindle book might be worth a sample download just to see if it's anything you'd be interested in reading. If you're in the right crazed mood, I'm sure it's a hoot. (I'm going to download the sample.)

Good luck on your search. Please come back here to let us know what you've read that you loved!


----------



## Hippoglyph (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's available for Kindle (it may well be), but you can easily find it cheap at any used book store: Woody Allen's "Without Feathers". Absolutely HILARIOUS! It's a compilation of short pieces he wrote for the New Yorker, as well as a couple of one-act plays you've probably never heard of. If you like humor in compact punchy doses, this is your book! Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Without-Feathers-Woody-Allen/dp/0345336976/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327439669&sr=1-1. I definitely recommend it!


----------

